# Relocating to Sydney: Need Help



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello,

This is my first post to this community and looking forward to be a long term member.

I have got a job in IBM and joining the company in the month of March,2011. I will be relocating along with my wife. I have a few questions and seek help on these..

1). I would be working in St. Leonards and planning to stay nearby the office in a 1 or 2BHK fully furnished apartment. My budget for renting a house is arnd $300-400 per week. Will this be enough for renting a house in this region? If yes, I would also like to know that how much deposit usually is given to a landlord before moving in to the house?

2). I would be staying in a hotel for 1 week initially. I am assuming that within one week, I would be able to find a decent apartment either with or without a agent. What are the charges that usually these property agents take. Here in Bangkok, These agent charges are taken from the landlord.

3). What will be the temperature & weather conditions during the month of March in Sydney ? Should i gear my bags with some woolens or buy them after arriving ( Does buying them in sydney is cheaper?).


Any help to above would be appreciable. I am not nervous since i have lived abroad but this will really help me in relocating to sydney.

Thanks in Advance.

Sandeep


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

SandeepJoshi said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post to this community and looking forward to be a long term member.
> 
> ...


>>>>>>No way. St Leonard's and surrounds are quite pricey. You'll have to pay around $520 per week for one bedder. Unfurnished. You can find apartments in that price range about 30 minutes train commute from St Leonard's. 



SandeepJoshi said:


> 2). I would be staying in a hotel for 1 week initially. I am assuming that within one week, I would be able to find a decent apartment either with or without a agent. What are the charges that usually these property agents take. Here in Bangkok, These agent charges are taken from the landlord.


>>> Agents don't charge you for services.


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

I considered 400-450 $ per week as my upper limit on rentals. However, Can you recommend me some areas near St. Leonards which falls into my range. 

I really don't want to compromise on the lifestyle and if my budget becomes a constraint then I would rather stay in a small apartment in a city rather than a 2BHK in the sub-urbs.

I have tried finding rooms on rental and domain website but the agents never responded to my email queries. Is there any other portal which would help me in finding an apartment? 

-----------
Sandeep


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

a few people I know staying in the city in a studio apartment pay 380/wk, they are walking distance from work, take 10 mins to reach home.

As for deposit, one month bond plus one month advance rent.

If you are coming form Bangkok, everything will look exepensive.. Clothes are very expensive, specially those for kids, others are fine, we were used to buying clothes from big stores like Next, Debhnams, Marks, Mango etc, the prices are more or less the same, no difference, if you compare with bangkok, expensive, if you compare form india, still expensive.

Weather in March is begining of winters but off late weather has been very unpredictable, one day is hot the next is cold, i'd say gear up, better to have them than go buy first thing after coming 

all the best, welcome to the forum and congratulations for the job and the visa


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Sandeep,
Estate agents probably aren't replying because you can't act on anything until you have seen it in person. Once you're here you will be able to visit estate agents in the suburbs you've shortlisted and get a list of properties to inspect - many of then will be immediately available so you can move in very quickly.
The most important thing will be creating a shortlist of suburbs so that you can save time once you're here. You can use Domain and Real Estate to find suburbs that you can afford and that are close enough to where you work.
If you want a room for a short period of time you might be better off looking on Free Classifieds | Buy, Sell, Jobs, Property & More | Gumtree Sydney Region
Deposit on a long term property is usually 4 weeks and that's the only initial cost. You will need lots of documentation (copies of passport, visa, driving license, references if you've rented property before etc). You could also prepare a cover letter explaining your profession and financial situation so that you present yourself as a good tenant. If you have this information ready in a pack you can act quick when you see something you want to move into.
March will still be fairly warm here but bring a few woolens for the evenings and often it can be cooler inside than out because of the way properties are designed.
All the best with your plans.


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Sandeep,

I just moved to Sydney and am starting the hunt for an apartment this week. I'm also in the Lower North Shore area. Shussel's advice is spot-on. It's a seller's market here so be prepared for a lot of competition for flats. $400 is too low for this area. You will need a budget of about $500+ a week (around $2200+ a month) here for a decent place. But look around on domain and you'll get an idea of the price ranges in the various suburbs. Good luck!


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the informative responses.

I was just browsing the internet for some regions near St Leonards and found that Cremorne, neutral bay and crows nest to be some of the areas which can suit my needs.

I think that $2200 per month for rent would be very high on my budget, keeping in mind that I am still not aware of other household expenses which i may need to incur to make a living in Sydney. Just for instance, Food, bills, internet, travel are some of the areas where i am not sure that how much money i will need to spend while in Sydney. 

Can anyone refer me a nice 3 or 5 star hotel/service apartment near St. Leonard's region?


Once again, thanks for reading all the posts.lane:


----------



## abetterlife (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Sandeep, all of those places are as expensive, if not more so than St Leonard's. You will struggle to find anything, especially a house in that price range. Sydney is an expensive place and you are currently looking to live in some if the more popular areas on the lower north shore. To give you some perspective my girlfriend and I are currently looking in that those areas for a one or two bed, our budget is up to $450 - $600 and we are finding it a struggle to get a "decent" place.

I think you really need to consider looking further away, maybe lane cove and the surrounding suburbs?


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi,

Can you refer me some nice budget hotels in the region of St. Leonards, Cremorne, Neutral bay. Budget is upto $100-150 per day.

I am planning to book the hotel, well in advance before i arrive to Sydney.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello Sandeep

I would suggest you look for something on the outskirts closer to the metro , So that you can just jump on the sub to get to and fro from work .

I think you will save decent plus wont compromise much on your lifestyle as well.

BTW . going off topic . How did you manage to land a job being outside the country , I am trying that as well , but been unsuccessful yet.

Cheers


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Sandeep

Your rental budget really isn't enough to live in or very close to St Leonards - Sydney is expensive, but you don't need to be too much further away to get a rental within budget. I suggest you try Lane Cove and get the bus, or North Ryde and get the train.

As far as the hotels, the trip advisor website suggests either the Greenwich Inn Motel or the St Leonards Mansions are decent hotels in the area within your budget.

Best of luck with the move


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies.

I would look out for Lane cove option. I hope that my budget would fetch me some nice results on the apartments list

I was checking out these hotels. Since it is my first relocation to Sydney, My company would pay me for the hotel cost . This being the reason, I would rather prefer some more luxury or fer more stars 

I Would definitely like to see some 4-5 star hotel options in or near St. Leonard's region.


----------



## kirankumarpv (Jan 18, 2010)

SandeepJoshi said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> I would look out for Lane cove option. I hope that my budget would fetch me some nice results on the apartments list
> 
> ...


Hi sandeep

I moved to sydney a couple of months back and i was also looking at same budget. I was able to find a good one bedroom house for 415 per week in waverton which is just 10 mins by train from st leonards.
St leinards is costly compared to these areas. I prefer staying close to railway line than bus so i toom in waverton.you may try searching


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

kirankumarpv said:


> Hi sandeep
> 
> I moved to sydney a couple of months back and i was also looking at same budget. I was able to find a good one bedroom house for 415 per week in waverton which is just 10 mins by train from st leonards.
> St leinards is costly compared to these areas. I prefer staying close to railway line than bus so i toom in waverton.you may try searching


Hello Kiran,

Thanks for the reply. I would definitely like to look around for options in waverton. 

Can you also provide me some information on monthly expenses which one may incur on food, travel (taxi or train), Telephone, internet, electricity and water bills ? What is the rental advance that the landlord asks for when you move in first? 

I am planning to bring along with me $3500 cash for monthly expenses and a couple of credit cards which i believe will clear all the lodging and food related expenses. I Would like to know that will it be enough for a two people for a month? 

Thanks in advance and for all your replies.


----------



## kirankumarpv (Jan 18, 2010)

SandeepJoshi said:


> Hello Kiran,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I would definitely like to look around for options in waverton.
> 
> ...


Hi sandeep

Usually the rental bond is 4 weeks and you will have option of paying rent biweekly once in 4 weeks monthly. Whatever it is you need pay the amount along with bond.

To give an idea abt expenses

Rent 1800 -	2200
Food - 500
Train 100 -200
Intetnet Tpg along with home phone 60
Electricity yet to get my first bill

3500 will be sufficient for one month if you are not paying any advances and home set up

It costed me 3500 for home advance
200 for internet setup
1500-2000 for setup of the home

Hope this helps


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sandeep

I am from Melbourne but i can give you a fair idea of what the cost might be.
Phone: $50 each month, to call India you can pick a Lyca, top it with $30 credit, charges are $.20 flagfal plus 2cents every minute. Comes to close to a $ for slightly less than an hour's conversaiton.

Food (If made at home) will be $50-100 each week.

Internet: $50-70 per month, depending on your plan

Electricity: $50 each month

Gas: $50 each month

Water: $25 per month, these are my expenses but form what i have realised, most houses in sydney do not have gas, they use electric plates for cooking, so you add up the gas cost to electricity cost.

Travel her ein Mel is $190 per month, should be more or less the same there, not sure how monthly passes work there.

For rental, you give one month bond and one month advance rent.


----------



## jenn_down_under (Jan 17, 2012)

Sandeep,

Welcome to Sydney! You'll love that area. I just started a new job in North Sydney this week and it's a great location. Some of our clients stay at the Rydges hotel in N. Sydney. I'm not sure what pricing is, but I can't imagine it's too expensive. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

Rydges Hotel North Sydney does not have any availability for my dates. 

I am now looking for some serviced apartments in north Sydney, so that i can stay there for 3 weeks. Any recommendations of some good serviced apartments in north Sydney ?

The only constraint that i have for not moving in an apartment is the rental advance. I would be ok if the landlord accepts credit card  . For a month, I would not be in a position to spend $4000 ( $2000-advance : $2000-one month rent) in cash ;before receiving my first months salary.


----------



## 3BedroomApartment (Feb 1, 2012)

You should be able to use your credit card for security, so long as there is enough credit available to be "quarantined" for the bond.


----------



## Sanjos84 (Feb 5, 2012)

3BedroomApartment said:


> You should be able to use your credit card for security, so long as there is enough credit available to be "quarantined" for the bond.


How is this possible? Most of the Owners are individuals and not organizations, i believe.
If it is possible, it relieves my worry.


----------



## 3BedroomApartment (Feb 1, 2012)

It's called an "authorization hold". I don't know if they will be able to do it or not. I am in the process of furnishing my apartment for lease and will have to inquire about it also.


----------

